# Stainless stopper buy Sept 08



## Mikey (Sep 6, 2008)

10/2 Update All orders out today! 

Also, here is the breakdown of what the costs were. Total collected $1818.60, Order cost $1629.25, Postage to members $94.19, Paypal fees $50.35. =IAP donation of $44.81 


I know a lot of you haven't had a chance to use the ones from the last buy but I have had several ask for more or people who didn't get in on the buy the first time. I could also use a few more now as well since I sent out some f the ones I ordered to others who needed them. The buy will end on the 17th and all payments must be in by end of day on the 18th. Following this time frame means most everyone can have the orders at the end of the month or the very beginning of October.

The stoppers will be from http://www.torne-lignum.com/stoppers.html and right now will be the #301 with the 3/8" x 16tpi threaded stud. Pricing is $4.60 each. We need at least 300 to go ahead with the order. MAX is 500. BUY WILL BE CUT OFF AT 500. The actual pricing is a bit less than the $4.60 shown. With the last buy I donated the extra $.15 per stopper to the IAP. I also lost about $60 between shipping, insurance costs and supplies. For this buy, the amount remaining will be donated.

I am also going to include the mandrels she is selling in the buy. Cost on this is $25 each. 

Cost will be $4.60 each plus $5.30 for postage ($4.80 me to you plus $.50 for getting them to me.) and Paypal fees of 3% +.30. (cost + postage *1.03 +.30) If you would like insurance, add appropriate cost to the total BEFORE you figure out Paypal costs. -insurance will be based on cost of stoppers alone without shipping. If you would like to avoid the Paypal fees PM me and I'll give you my home mailing address. If we go even higher it is likely we'll get an additional discount. I'll figure that in when I request payment. For those in Canada, the last two packages of 10 shipped for about $6.25 including the $.50 add on. For higher quantities I can weigh up to 20 at this time for shipping estimates. For those in the UK, a flat rate envelope was a bit over $12.

Costs of stoppers in even numbers including shipping and Paypal:
5 stoppers –no insurance $29.45 -with insurance $31.20
10 stoppers –no insurance $53.14 -with insurance $54.89
15 stoppers –no insurance $76.83 -with insurance $79.04
20 stoppers –no insurance $100.52 -with insurance $102.73
25 stoppers –no insurance $124.21 -with insurance $126.89
30 stoppers –no insurance $147.90 -with insurance $150.58

Any number over 30 will require a larger box and additional postage. Leave your order and I will PM you or contact me via PM.

If mandrels are added on to a stopper order, cost will be $26 including shipping. If you just want the mandrel, you can order it directly from Ruth. You guys also need to make sure you allow PMs from this site and you need to check them. To allow PMs (Private Messages) you go into the user CP and make the necessary changes. If you don'yt check in often, you cana also turn on a feature that sends you an e-mail when you get a private message.

Orders:

rincewind03060 -10 stoppers and 1 mandrel PAID (issued partial refund for overpayment)
jttheclockman -20 stoppers and 1 mandrel PAID
jeffinWIS -20 stoppers PAID
Leather Man -10 stoppers and 1 mandrel PAID
Rking -10 stoppers PAID
oldsalt70 -10 stoppers and 1 mandrel -cancelled
MoreCowBell -10 stoppers and 1 mandrel PAID
Angelofdeath -30 stoppers PAID
Bettyt44720 -10 stoppers PAID
Chuck Key -20 stoppers PAID
Vis Exp -20 stoppers and 1 mandrel PAID
tommyd -10 stoppers PAID
Super Dave -40 stoppers PAID
tbroye -15 stoppers PAID
massmans -25 stoppers and 1 mandrel PAID
Monty -10 stoppers and 1 mandrel PAID
GlassScratcher -15 stoppers PAID

I think I got everyone right so far as some people didn't include a username when they paid. If i left you off the list for being paid, let me know.







Thanks to a generous member orderinga bunch more, we now are at the 300 mark. I have sent notices to everyone, so let's get the money in. Ruth is close to me so shipping is pretty quick.



I turned a stopper from the last buy on Ruth’s mandrel. I used Paul Huffman’s vise, a 1” forstner bit, and a 5/16" (oops, originally said I used 3/8" bit) drill bit on this one. Ruth recommends a 23/64” drill bit when the mandrel is used. I would have to agree as it must have taken me several minutes to get the block threaded when I used the 5/16” bit. I used the forstner bit so that the base would be completely flat and sit perfect against the stopper base. If you don’t have a 23/64 bit then I would recommend a separate tap that you may already have. This is te tap with the stopper on it. The gap is normally not there and would have been really tight to remove had i screwed it all the way on.








Once turned, I popped the mandrel out of the lathe, installed my Beall setup and used the mandrel as a handle. A longer handle may be a bit more comfortable, especially if you have a two lathe setup where the mandrel may stay in the first lathe. For those with a small shop or budget, the mandrel works well.





In addition, the stopper does not seem to seal tight. However, I filled several bottles and layed them down, turned the upside down, shook them, and did just about anything else i could do to try and get liquid to come out. I asked Ruth about the percieved looseness and this was the reply I got.



> First you do not want the stopper to fit so tight that you have to really pull hard to get it out, all you need it to do is seal the wine. If the wine does not leak out, that's the best you can say about any stopper. Also no stopper, metal, silicone or cork is going fit every single type of bottle on the market. If a glass bottle is not absolutely round, a perfectly round metal stopper (any metal stopper) will not fit tight BUT it will seal the wine to any wine drinkers satisfaction. Are you using the same bottle? The same brand? Try different bottles and different brands.
> 
> There is only one reason to ever lay the bottle on its side and that is if it doesn't fit in the fridge standing up. Every single wine drinker I know, keeps the bottle on the door and there is never a problem. There seems to be this "wine lore" about a bottle laying on its side, that came from keeping the cork from drying out. A number of wineries in CA, where I sent my stoppers to be critiqued before they were put on the market, were impressed and satisfied with the design and fit.



I have no doubt these will work perfect with the majority of bottles out there. 

Mike


----------



## rincewind03060 (Sep 7, 2008)

I would like 10 stoppers and 1 mandrel


----------



## LumberYard (Sep 7, 2008)

I thought this picture might bring some clarity on the difference between a standard stopper and the stainless ones in this group buy:


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 7, 2008)

I would like 15 stoppers and 1 mandrel. Please tell what I need to do. Thanks. Changing my order to 20 please.


----------



## JeffinWIS (Sep 7, 2008)

Mike, I'll take 20.


----------



## Leather Man (Sep 9, 2008)

Mike, I will take 10 stoppers and a mandrel. PM sent.
Ben


----------



## Mikey (Sep 10, 2008)

OK guys, we have like 55 towards 300 so far. Need a bunch more and there's only a week left. Hopefully some of you guys that bought 5 or 10 to try have seen how nice they really are and wish to pick up a few more. I've made a handful so far and my wife likes these a LOT better than the large Berea ones I was using before. (they were local and cheap enough)


----------



## LanceD (Sep 10, 2008)

I'd like to get 2 mandrels please.


----------



## MoreCowBell (Sep 10, 2008)

I can go in for 10 stoppers and a mandrel.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## oldsalt70 (Sep 10, 2008)

*SS STOPPERS*

Mike, I'd like 10 and 1 mandrel. r/Mike


----------



## RKing (Sep 11, 2008)

*Stoppers*

I would like ten and a mandrel and to be shipped at the Canadian address same as the last ones 
Thanks 
Bob


----------



## RKing (Sep 11, 2008)

*Stoppers*

I'll take ten and a mandrel this note could be a duplicate so disregard one of them
Bob


----------



## LanceD (Sep 11, 2008)

Mikey, please cancel my order for the 2 mandrels. I just ordered them from Ruth. I just wanted to get them a little quicker.

Thanks,
Lance


----------



## Mikey (Sep 11, 2008)

Glad you did that because it's cheaper through her anyway.


----------



## angelofdeath (Sep 12, 2008)

Mike, 

   Put me in for 30 stoppers, hopefully this will help towards the goal...  thanks

Gale


----------



## Robert Taylor (Sep 13, 2008)

Put me in for 10 stoppers


----------



## Chuck Key (Sep 13, 2008)

20 Stoppers please. (Any chance she will extend the pricing discount on the last order to this one?  This is really a supplement to that order.)


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 13, 2008)

I may be in for a few, but I'll have to check with LOML, who runs this ship!


----------



## VisExp (Sep 14, 2008)

I would like 20 stoppers and a mandrel.  Thank you for organizing this.


----------



## RKing (Sep 14, 2008)

Mickey
Thanks for the info I found my messages as you told me Now I want to cancel the mandrel I ordered one direct from Ruth and have already paid for it Thanks but I still want the stoppers\Bob


----------



## tommyd (Sep 15, 2008)

*bottle stoppers*

would like to get 10 stoppers. had to add money to pp will take 3-5 days please let me know what to do or if I'm to late.


----------



## SuperDave (Sep 15, 2008)

*Thanks Mike!*

Put me down for 20 Mike. Best stoppers around!

Dave

If you get to a point that you are a few stoppers short of a full order, let me know and I can bump my 20 a little more.


----------



## Mikey (Sep 16, 2008)

Guys, the buy may be off. We still aren't to 200 yet and only a day to go. If we can get a handful of people who need 20 then it may still be possible, but the payment process will take a few days longer. 

Mike


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Sep 16, 2008)

Have you updated the totals?  I believe superdave hit the 200 point.  JTtheclockman changed his order from 15 to 20 in the same message.


----------



## tbroye (Sep 16, 2008)

Mike 

I will take 15 stoppers with insurance, send me the paypal info and I will pay 1st thing in the morning.

Tom


----------



## massmans (Sep 17, 2008)

Please put me down for 25 and one mandrel.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Sep 17, 2008)

Mike,

Are you calling this on the 17th or leaving it to run a few more days?


----------



## Mikey (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm adding the totals right now. Being that i haven't asked for money yet i'll leave it for another day or two. We are getting closer and just need a few more people. I can buy about 30 or so extra myself if i need to but will probably wind up selling them to people who didn't get in on time. I'll update the totals in a little while but at least we are over 200 now no problem.

<edit> right now we are at 260 with my order of 20. i can increase that by a small amount but we still need about 30 AND get everyone to pay that has committed.

I'll start sending out notices in a bit.

mike


----------



## Monty (Sep 17, 2008)

Mike,
Put me down for 10 more plus a mandrel.
I just saw this this morning. I've only been skimming the forums the past few days because of Ike. It's real slow at home being on dial up again.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Sep 17, 2008)

Mike,

if it will help put me down for 15 with insurance, send me a notice when you need payment.


----------



## opfoto (Sep 17, 2008)

As I no longer use paypal....

Can I still place an order and pay by check????  PM me with your response

IF so I would like 10 stoppers and 1 mandrel.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## JeffinWIS (Sep 17, 2008)

Mike, you have paypal mail headed your way.  Thanks for doing "the buy".


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Sep 17, 2008)

Glass Scratcher said:


> Mike,
> 
> if it will help put me down for 15 with insurance, send me a notice when you need payment.



Paypal sent.


----------



## massmans (Sep 18, 2008)

paypal sent.


----------



## tommyd (Sep 19, 2008)

paypal sent 10 stoppers
tom daniels


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 19, 2008)

Mike

Paypal sent and hope things are all straigtened out now. Thanks.


----------



## angelofdeath (Sep 21, 2008)

Mike, 

    Payment sent....thanks for doing this group buy....I can't wait to get home and start turning some of these out now.  Thanks again.


----------



## tbroye (Sep 21, 2008)

Mike and others

I just tried to use Ruth's Stainless mandrel in my Delta Midi Lathe. The mandrel is too long for the Headstock. It needs to have 1/4-3/8 of an inch removed before it will fit and seat in the head stock. Not a big problem either take a hacksaw to it or take it a machine shop and have them remove it. 9/20 3:30 pm I went out in the shop and modified with a hacksaw, worked fine it now fits pictures attached.  Ruth's mandrel is the bottom of the two to show the difference in the two shafts.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 2, 2008)

First post updated and all stoppers shipped today. IAP donation will be $44.81. This brings our two buy total up over $150 in donations. Thanks guys for being patient and getting the funds in so quickly when called upon to do so.


----------



## VisExp (Oct 4, 2008)

Awesome! Just received my stoppers and mandrel. Thank you very much for putting this group buy together Mikey :biggrin:


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Oct 4, 2008)

Stoppers arrived today.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## tbroye (Oct 4, 2008)

Mike

Stopper arrieved this afternoon. Thanks again for your hard work.


----------



## Monty (Oct 4, 2008)

Got mine today too. Thanks for doing this buy Mike.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Oct 5, 2008)

Got mine today too. Thanks for doing this buy Mike.


----------



## rincewind03060 (Oct 5, 2008)

Stoppers and mandrel arrived yesterday. Thaks for a great group buy!


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 5, 2008)

Got mine yesterday as well. Stoppers and mandrel. The mandrel is actually pretty well done. All I need is time now. Anybody selling time in a bottle out there???


----------



## Leather Man (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you Mike. Stoppers and mandrel arrived yesterday. 
Ben


----------



## tommyd (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks mike got mine today.


----------



## JeffinWIS (Oct 7, 2008)

got the stoppers, Mike.  Thanks


----------



## bruce119 (Oct 8, 2008)

here is a picture of the standard stopper from AS next to one from Ruth purchased here. It is the same top on the differant hardware. I like how Ruth's makes the stopped look like a cap and part of the bottel. 

Much better hands down :highfive:


  
Thanks
Bruce
.
.


----------



## SuperDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey Mike,

I see that people are getting their stoppers and was wondering if there was a tracking number on the 40 you sent my way.

Thanks!


----------

